# Meet Salamander (Sally)



## Nicoletta (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Sally is lovely!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! Love the green eyes, they are very pretty


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Earth Cat (May 9, 2011)

Sally is just gorgeous!
Very sweet looking and good minded.

:smile:


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, I have a good friend that has a grey Burmese like yours!
I just love Burmese, espescially when they are tiny kittens!


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

She's really pretty!!


----------



## Tempesta (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful kitty


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Sally looks a bit mysterious, like she could be plotting the takeover of the universe.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cute girl! Look at the heart shape on her nose.


----------



## Nicoletta (May 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Sally really is pretty but of late seems to be like the devils incarnate! Hahaha 

I'm not sure if it's a kitten phase or a 'teenage' phase, whatever it is, I hope it passes soon


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She's so pretty. Love those eyes. =D


----------

